# Identification of a orchestral theme



## Maanlicht (Mar 3, 2017)

A certain video on YouTube has a quiet piece of orchestral music in the background which is really lovely. However, the name of the piece is not stated by the video maker. Is there anyone on this forum who could identify the work for me? The video is named, (2017) PIZZAGATE CELEBRITY EXPOSES PIZZAGATE - INSANE PIZZA GATE EVIDENCE - MUST WATCH! and the producer is named EXPOSED TRUTH. The music in question can be heard after about a minute of the beginning. I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Maanlicht said:


> A certain video on YouTube has a quiet piece of orchestral music in the background which is really lovely. However, the name of the piece is not stated by the video maker. Is there anyone on this forum who could identify the work for me? The video is named, (2017) PIZZAGATE CELEBRITY EXPOSES PIZZAGATE - INSANE PIZZA GATE EVIDENCE - MUST WATCH! and the producer is named EXPOSED TRUTH. The music in question can be heard after about a minute of the beginning. I would really appreciate any help.


 posting the link wood help a lot more.


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

Pugg said:


> posting the link wood help a lot more.







The music Maanlicht refers to starts at 0:59, but the talking often drowns it out. And, NWO devotees will probably not hear any music.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

It is not this piece, but there are some accents of the Dvorak's 2nd movement of the 9th Symphony "From the New World".


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds like from an American composer.


----------

